# Timeshare Basics Advice by the Government



## Bill4728

Here is an article on the basics of timesharing written by the Federal Trade Commission of the US government.

*FTC article*  (Link updated 14 Jun 2017)
[_In addition, here's a *link* to timeshare-related search results on the FTC site._ - Makai Guy]


In addition to the article by the FTC, I always suggest to Newbies that they read the great advice article here on TUG called Timeshare 101 by Steve Nelson.  *LINK*


----------



## littlestar

That's a really nice article with some good information.


----------

